

Redesigning Django's generic class based views. - tomchristie
http://dabapps.com/blog/fixing-djangos-generic-class-based-views/

======
speg
Nice. I just finished building an app and I had to spend a lot of time
following the view diagrams to figure out what was going on. Eventually I
would get it working, but I still feel a bit uncomfortable with all the magic.

I use your DRF for an API too and find that to be much more straightforward.
If this is in a similar vain (and it seems it is) I look forward to trying it
out! I worry that it might take a lot of time to replace though, after I spent
all that time tweaking I might wait until the next project.

